# Virginia State fair downsized and relocated



## CARBOY (May 17, 2012)

I just recently found out that the Virginia State Fair for 2012 has been severly downsized and relocated west away from the Richmond area. The FFA will hold animal exhibits somewhere else in the state. Bummer.

Then today I found out that the Gloucester County Fair is cancelled for 2012. Double bummer.

Last year our white wne placed third at the county fair and I was looking forward to ehibiting our strawberry and going to state this year. Time to look at other competitions. I think I'll look for a local wine club to join.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 17, 2012)

I actually recently read that the state fair had gone bankrupt and it wouldn't be happening this year. I guess this is a slight improvement. 

Know of any clubs/comps in Northern VA?


----------



## CARBOY (May 25, 2012)

I also heard later that the state fair had gone bankrupt...something like 5 million in debt. No profit since they moved from Richmond. But good news...I just heard on the radio (Wednesday I think) that a Tennessee company bought the Virginia fair and has contacted Midway for the carnival. Yea...the fair is back on!!!

I have no idea about clubs yet...I would like to find one in my area.


----------

